# eclipse und java 1.6, mal funktionierts, mal nicht.



## kieltz (30. Aug 2007)

Hallo! 
Folgendes: ich habe mein Java-Projekt in einem Arbeitsbereich gespeichert und alles läuft prima mit der JRE-Systembibliothek 1.6. Wenn ich einen neuen Arbeitsbereich öffne und das Projekt in diesen Arbeitsbereich reinkopiere und dann wieder in eclipse öffnen will, erkennt eclipse offensichtlich jre 1.6 nicht mehr, weil Vectoren etc., die ganzen neuen Sachen von 1.6, Fehlermeldungen verursachen. Auch die anderen externen Bibliotheken werden nicht mehr erkannt, werdn aber durch löschen und erneutes einbinden im Erstellungspfad wieder erkannt. 
Nur mit der Java-Bibliothek klappts nicht. Ich nutze eclipse 3.2. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie es wieder funktioniert?
Danke!

kieltz


----------



## Wildcard (30. Aug 2007)

Eclipse stellt das Compiler Compliance Level in neuen Workspaces per default auf 1.4


----------



## kieltz (31. Aug 2007)

Es sind die kleinen Häkchen, die das Leben deutlich erleichtern können.   

Für alle Anfänger wie mich: den compliance level stellt man unter windows --> preferences --> Java --> compiler ein. 
bzw in der deutschen Version: Fenster --> Benutzervorgaben..... 

Danke dir, Wildcard.


kieltz


----------

